# The new Colnago clothing collection



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just road tested the new Colnago clothing collection

Please see full details http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-winter-jacket-bib-tights-review


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Looks like Assos*

Is it a feeling or do I detect Assos craftmanship in those.............


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

it's made in Italy, so not Assos. Looking closely at it, I would say it's made by Biemme.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Wouldn't Assos manufacturing make it a good thing.. And a bargain as well because Assos is usually so expensive.. But Biemme is good as well. I'm kind of partial to Castelli.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I was in no way implying that it would be bad if Assos made it. Just that it looks nothing like anything made by Assos, and it's made in Italy. AFAIK, nothing made by Assos is made in Italy.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

I was just wondering......not criticizing; or in a positive way........even though assos do have problems with their zips (no pun implied) and the quality of the cloth used (but i've had piling with Santini, Castelli too)

and i will get a Colnago short sleeve jersey 'cause I love the looks.....my butt is wed to my F13's...........never found better so far and being quite sensitive down there i've tried a truckload.........


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

New Colnago summer clothing range http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-c59-jersey-racing-bib-shorts


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicensleazy, 

Awesome pictures, mate.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

nicensleazy said:


> Just road tested the new Colnago clothing collection
> 
> Please see full details http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-winter-jacket-bib-tights-review


:yikes: Aahhrrghh, my eyes! :cryin:



nicensleazy said:


> New Colnago summer clothing range http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-c59-jersey-racing-bib-shorts


No problem, I'm blind now.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

that Clothing collection seems nice, but I would question their choice of male model....


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Just ignore these guys. 

I'm going to get a set of this outfit as well!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey guys...thans very much. Although I agree, I'm not much of a model ! :blush2:


----------

